# High Heels Have A Strange Effect On Men, And Here's Proof



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

> In one experiment, the women stood on the street and asked passersby to complete a survey. When the women were wearing flats, 25 out of 60 men (42 percent) agreed to pause and take the survey. When the women wore two-inch heels, 36 of 60 men (60 percent) agreed to take the survey. And that number spiked to 49 out of 60 men (82 percent) when the women wore the four-inchers.
> 
> Female passersby stopped to complete the survey around a third of the time, no matter how high the confederates' heels were.
> In another experiment, the confederates dropped a glove on the street and noted whether men retrieved it for them.
> ...


I definitely agree with this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes I'd always assumed that, I'm sure most of the things women wear that men scratch their heads over, they wear because these are things men in general really find attractive (maybe it's not why they wear them, but it's where the trend came from.) I think it makes women walk in a certain way that highlights parts and also men seem to be pretty into women's feet. Like it's more common than the other way around (women tend to talk more about men's hands.) Something I've noticed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lucifer said:


> I guess there must be something wrong with me because I hate high heels and would be more likely to respond to the one in flats.


You've probably stereotyped those women unconsciously, as being more approachable and more likely to respond to your interaction because less competition.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't wear heels in winter - it is too slippery and uncomfortable. In summer, I prefer medium height heels (not so easy to find since most of summer shoes have either extremely high heels or none at all).


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Wouldn't have any effect on me, if someone asks me to complete a survey I'm always busy.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

There is just something stunning about a woman with nice legs and feet in high heels.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Wearing heels tends to make your legs look longer/better, so maybe that's why?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It might also depend of the shape of the heel and the style of the shoes. Some heels and shoes are elegant and they bring up the femininity of a woman while others might be rude and tasteless.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> It might also depend of the shape of the heel and the style of the shoes. Some heels and shoes are elegant and they bring up the femininity of a woman while others might be rude and tasteless.


I hate the style known as ball busters... Nobody ever looks good in those


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I despise those things. They're not attractive to me, and they look uncomfortable as hell. What's even the 'excuse' for elevating your heels? I don't see the point, just looks like an inconvenience. Now, uggs on the other hand, that's a whole different story.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> I hate the style known as ball busters... Nobody ever looks good in those


OK, what should the best and most attractive shoes look in your opinion? It is curious.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i dont find very, very high heels on women all that attractive. . flat soles of soft shoes on women look cute sometimes. a small or medium heel I suppose is ok too. but the high heels of the above... well..... sometimes it gets to the ridiculous height i think it eventually looks ''prostitutey'' especially if the rest of the outfit is cheap / trashy 

not just the footwear of the person outfit is contributing to the very all look and impression you get.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Something like this - shows off the shape of her foot and leg but also adds some height and nice dress look with most things.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love oxford heels. I love most heels, but especially oxford heels. I have this pair of them and love them, though at 5'10" I have so few occasions to wear them since I only go grocery shopping/museum looking/ or read in cafes. I'm always sure to buy shoes that have a LITTLE heel, since I love getting that extra inch or more.










I also LOVE the '40s style heels, like these two (in terms of shoe style, not these particular pairs, I find these two pairs of shoes ugly)


















Heels give a woman a forceful air, and unfortunately cafes and museums are not a place for such force. Esp being 5'10", I become 6'1" in just 3 inch heels, which all the heels I have are.

I do have these for the retro heel look without the high heel, it's just an inch or inch and a half heel, and gives me the good feeling of being elevated but without the anxiety of being in heels.










UGH if there's anything more sensual than a woman in a sexy pair of heels idk what it could be


----------



## Glowsphere (Dec 20, 2014)

High heels signify aggression to me... Wearing spikes on your fist it's obvious, but somehow it's become sexualized on the feet. I wouldn't be surprised if attraction to high heels correlates with wanting an aggressive (sexually or otherwise) partner. Women who look attractive in high heels don't look any less attractive without them, in my opinion.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Barette said:


> I love oxford heels. I love most heels, but especially oxford heels. I have this pair of them and love them, though at 5'10" I have so few occasions to wear them since I only go grocery shopping/museum looking/ or read in cafes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My girlfriend liked stuff like those, and being 6'5" myself she didn't stand out too much as too tall


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Unless they've done each study dozens of times and got similar trends, I don't see how that study's methodology could be considered credible.

(sorry...don't mean to spoil the fun)


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Unless they've done each study dozens of times and got similar trends, I don't see how that study's methodology could be considered credible.
> 
> (sorry...don't mean to spoil the fun)


So what do you think of the heels? What heels should a woman wear to be sexy for you?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Unless they've done each study dozens of times and got similar trends, I don't see how that study's methodology could be considered credible.
> 
> (sorry...don't mean to spoil the fun)


Well that is part of why I put it here, for discussion lol.. But I find it to be true - most women in high heels there is just something powerful that makes us guys zombies.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Something like this - shows off the shape of her foot and leg but also adds some height and nice dress look with most things.


Tastes differ, of course. I respect your opinion, but I would not be wearing anything like this myself. It's just not really my style. But some women prefer exactly this. So, it depends on the tastes and preferences of a person.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I hate wedges. So tacky. Poor excuse for heels! But legit I find them so ugly.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> Tastes differ, of course. I respect your opinion, but I would not be wearing anything like this myself. It's just not really my style. But some women prefer exactly this. So, it depends on the tastes and preferences of a person.


I was trying to link some other ones but the way this site does the images it didn't work on some - but I tend to prefer the more open types like that than the pointy or totally closed type - both heels and wedges. But then again I'm pretty tall too, and most women that don't wear some kind of a heel around me are a foot shorter.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> No you wrong shut up men are simple creatures :lol


I think men are most complicated creatures on Earth.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> So what do you think of the heels? What heels should a woman wear to be sexy for you?


 I don't know. Don't really care much to be honest :stu Whatever's comfortable.



knightofdespair said:


> Well that is part of why I put it here, for discussion lol.. But I find it to be true - most women in high heels there is just something powerful that makes us guys zombies.


Yeah sorry, I'm just pedantic about studies and things like that :b


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

oh my god .. purrrr !!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

high heels. no thanks

illogical

veiny

minging

muscly 

euugh


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

My ex religiously stayed in 4-6 inch heels.
She had the most incredible legs.

An added benefit of women wearing heels is it toning
their legs. I am talking about accident-causing toned legs. lol


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Stilettos, anything with a thin heel and that are really bending the foot look the prettiest but hurt so much. I've only worn stilettos with a high heel once and was practically in tears over the pain and how hard it was to walk. However, I can wear platform heels with a wider heel such as this >










Honestly though, forget flats and heels, the best shoes are boots. They're practical, comfy, classy and stylish.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Not a fan of the high heel... Some of them can look OK (depends on the style), but mostly not. They're not healthy, and the higher they are, the more they give off an air of trying too hard or being high maintenance.



eveningbat said:


> OK, what should the best and most attractive shoes look in your opinion? It is curious.


Boots or, uh, most 'regular-heeled shoes' that have the slightest bit of stylish look to them (read: not Brooks).

---

None of this would make any difference as to whether I respond to a survey or point out to someone that they've dropped something...


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

My cat used to have a foot fetish .


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Great legs + heels = goddess


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Lucifer said:


> Doubt it. I just like unconventional fashion and think high heels are a stupid fashion.


Yeah, there's probably more to it than that (as Persephone suggests).


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Lucifer said:


> goth girls in combat boots are hot. In my opinion most of these girls are far more unapproachable than normal girls, and I don't "subconsciously" hate their fashion even though I know for a fact a girl like this would never want to talk to me.


Their being unapproachable is for very different reasons than girls in high heels, though (as far as stereotyping goes).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lucifer said:


> Doubt it. I just like unconventional fashion and think high heels are a stupid fashion.





likeaspacemonkey said:


> No you wrong shut up men are simple creatures :lol


Ah damn, I deleted the first part of my post when I edited this. Anyway I basically said that I did not imply that men are simple creatures, though I do believe that Humans in general are simple. They have complex, nuanced personalities/interests/preferences that are all layered ontop of simplistic reasoning.

I like alternative fashion (many different types, but including stuff like 'goth girl' above,) and there are many simple reasons for this. It's not just because 'I like alternative fashion.' It's not innate. Some reasons I can think about if I think about it, others are probably hidden from me.

For some reason, despite equal amounts of effort put into physical appearance Gothic women actually usually come across as low maintenance, adventurous, and unapproachable for a whole set of reasons that have nothing to do with the first.

And they're safe because there is nobody trying really hard to get with them, it's like the lone wolf thing for women. The guy is just removed from everything, unapproachable and appealing to some yes but no real competition like there would be for a conventionally beautiful woman in heels, made up and everything.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It makes dat booty pop


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I like these


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

karenw said:


> Yeah like they're going to stay on for long


Exactly :clap :yes


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I still scratch my head because I don't think high heels would influence my behavior.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I think heels are nice (just not for me), but I've actually heard of more guys say they do nothing for them lol. It's about the girl IN the heels and if she's attractive to begin with.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

momentsunset said:


> I think heels are nice (just not for me), but I've actually heard of more guys say they do nothing for them lol. It's about the girl IN the heels and if she's attractive to begin with.


Same with jewelry or a nice car or a lot of things..


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yes I'd always assumed that, I'm sure most of the things women wear that men scratch their heads over, they wear because these are things men in general really find attractive (maybe it's not why they wear them, but it's where the trend came from.) I think it makes women walk in a certain way that highlights parts and also men seem to be pretty into women's feet. Like it's more common than the other way around (women tend to talk more about men's hands.) Something I've noticed.


Or maybe we just imagine them with nothing but heels ...


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

eh. This is like the study which found waitresses with bigger boobs got more tips. Like wow. What next, will we discover that thin women with long, perfect hair get more responses than women who are bald and fat? Someone pay me to do that study and get published for it pls.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I find open toe sexier. Open toe heels sexier than open toe flats but open toe flats sexier than closed heels.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]

Huhuh! That's hot..


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

A woman who wears heels, with confidence just radiates elegance and beauty

On the issue of wedges: I LOVE it but I don't yet own a pair




























My collection of heels is growing and wedges will be added next, esp because it's summer here

My bf doesn't much like it. He says "it defrocks my manhood" lolll. He's still taller than me with heels though


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't like how women in heels sound when they walk. Same goes for all the jingling and other noises they make with all their accessories.

*click, click, click, click*

*jingle, jingle, jingle, jingle*

*click, click, click, click*

*jingle, jingle, jingle, jingle*

*shevish, shevish, shevish*

*jingle, jingle, jingle, jingle*

*click, click, click, click*

If I didn't know better, I'd say I'm being haunted by Marley and Marley:






But, I guess I kind of am. Women forge their chains with their vanity and cultural conformity.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Barette said:


> Great legs + heels = goddess


I think that's a gay man's idea of a good looking woman.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> Huhuh! That's hot..


I liked the first ones better :|


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> I liked the first ones better :|


Whaaat! Oh come on you know this out does all of em


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> Whaaat! Oh come on you know this out does all of em


Well it does have better shin support... but seems less aerodynamic I guess?


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not sure you can make any conclusions from this study. 

In the first experiment people may have stopped because they perceived the women in heels to be more official, or hold a position of greater importance. It Might have little or nothing to do with attractiveness.

In the second experiment people may have helped more when the heels got longer because they knew it would be harder for the women wearing the heels to actually bend over comfortably and pick up the glove.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Well it does have better shin support... but seems less aerodynamic I guess?


Lol i strut through town with these on the boys couldn't resist haha!

Forreal tho, i don't see the point in them. They are quite...ugly and uncomfortable looking. Not to mention you'd look quite funny walking.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I *hate* high heels. They're uncomfortable, they're horrible for your feet and legs, and I'm 5'7" so I don't really need them anyway. The guys I know don't care for them one way or another.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

It's more of a case of a over imagination . 
We associate high heels with lingerie. 
So our subconscious goes nuts even if we are not that aware of it doing so .

I also see them as weapons to be feared lol.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Grog said:


> It's more of a case of a over imagination .
> We associate high heels with lingerie.
> So our subconscious goes nuts even if we are not that aware of it doing so .
> 
> I also see them as weapons to be feared lol.


I think a lot of women feel powerful in them and it comes across to as slightly dangerous and confident vibe.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> I think a lot of women feel powerful in them and it comes across to as slightly dangerous and confident vibe.


True 
And the fact I've seen dudes been stabbed by them lol


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Grog said:


> True
> And the fact I've seen dudes been stabbed by them lol


Lol did they deserve it? Gotta say if I had to get stabbed might as well be by a hot lady in high heels.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> I think that's a gay man's idea of a good looking woman.


????? Well call me a gay man then because I'm getting all hot and bothered over that pic, she looks like perfection (from the waist down, at least, but I'm sure waist up gets even better).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah but, bunions.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Those can get shaved off or surgically removed. Nothing some health insurance can't fix!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Lol did they deserve it? Gotta say if I had to get stabbed might as well be by a hot lady in high heels.


I'm fairly sure they would have deserved it . Can't be 100% though life was a blur for me for a long time .


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Barette said:


> ^Those can get shaved off or surgically removed. Nothing some health insurance can't fix!


But it damages the large toe and angles it inwards. I don't have a foot fetish or anything but god they make feet hideous when this occurs.

That being said, with heels on, it is highly sexy.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> But it damages the large toe and angles it inwards. I don't have a foot fetish or anything but god they make feet hideous when this occurs.
> 
> That being said, with heels on, it is highly sexy.


More reason to never take them off, then!

It does make feet ugly though. Imagine dancers, who have to dance in high heels. Yeesh.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> If you mean because they're supposed to be unfriendly and standofish, that's clearly not what he meant.


All of those words essentially mean the same to me (unapproachable, unfriendly, standoffish). They do nothing to describe why a person is that way, which was my point.


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

They might look good but they hurt sooooo much, cause shortened Achilles tendons and bunions.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> But it damages the large toe and angles it inwards. I don't have a foot fetish or anything but god they make feet hideous when this occurs.
> 
> That being said, with heels on, it is highly sexy.


I think it really depends on the height and the brand/shape/etc.. I think even a 1-2" heel makes a big difference and there are a wide variety of styles that offer better supports and cushioning, widths, etc. I think a lot of those are also because they tend to make them very narrow for a lot of women and its not a good fit. Men get the same problems in the military for example wearing boots that don't fit right either.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think I notice what a woman has on her feet. Maybe, it just makes her butt look cuter or something.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

For sure I would help a girl like this..


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

It's like the nice girls, the good ones, almost never wear sexy heels.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I can only wear heels if Im sitting down..

I can't walk in heels to save my life...


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sugarslippers said:


> I can only wear heels if Im sitting down..
> 
> I can't walk in heels to save my life...


Sitting in bed is enough.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


>


These are hideous.


----------



## random lonely man (Dec 17, 2014)

as a man i can say that i dont find heels attractive. maybe it has to do with "long legs" but i never got what some guys see in long legs. but taste is different.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

random lonely man said:


> as a man i can say that i dont find heels attractive. maybe it has to do with "long legs" but i never got what some guys see in long legs. but taste is different.


Legs. You can kiss and lick them the whole night :clap


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

High heels: 100$
Pretty dress: 200$
Falling down the stairs because you are a dumbass and racking up astronomical medical bills while not having insurance: Priceless.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> I think that's a gay man's idea of a good looking woman.


What do you mean?


----------



## random lonely man (Dec 17, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> Legs. You can kiss and lick them the whole night :clap


i am more the tits&*** type  now you can stone me  but thats how it is. to be perfectly honest i am looking more at the butt than tits 

i am sure i come off as creepy as hell but that doesnt mean i dont like "normal girls" but big butts do it for me  i am sure you all wanted to know that


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

random lonely man said:


> i am sure i come off as creepy as hell but that doesnt mean i dont like "normal girls" but big butts do it for me  i am sure you all wanted to know that


I get where you're coming from...










high heels make you look more callipygous :b


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

ok so heels are sexy...

how again is this news to anyone?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I feel awkward in heels. Adding four inches to my height would make me 6'5". That means I'm staring down at almost everyone. Slightly weird.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

zomgz said:


> I feel awkward in heels. Adding four inches to my height would make me 6'5". That means I'm staring down at almost everyone. Slightly weird.


lol . Same

Nothing to be ashamed of , though .. so long as you're ready for attention .


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I would prefer something like this:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes Homer like


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Yes Homer like


What do you mean?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I think high heels are attractive in certain situations.... Like "little black dress occasions" or something, but I think girl who wear them constantly just scream high mantinence and scare me off


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

zomgz said:


> I feel awkward in heels. Adding four inches to my height would make me 6'5". That means I'm staring down at almost everyone. Slightly weird.


For me that's eye level.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> I would prefer something like this:


Yeah those aren't too bad, good for work or general stuff - I think the more of the foot they show the hotter they are though, and the more they make a lot of us guys powerless to resist.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I like this kind the most:










High and/or thin heels are a turn off.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

I don´t care about high heels, I only wear what´s comfortable to me. I don´t need attention of anyone. 

Women who wear uncomfortable shoes always end up with deformed feet in the older age, so they need to have a surgery.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't wear high heels.


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

Heels have never had much of an effect on me, I've always found flats to be much more attractive. No clue why.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Jeff271 said:


> Those silver ones are very elegant.


Thanks, I also think they are attractive. It's a pity the picture was a bit small.

These ones also look fancy to me:


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Heels are not a turn on for me by a long shot, though I am a sucker for good legs. I feel the higher the heel, the more judgemental I feel they are going to be. It's irrational.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My boyfriend seems to like open toe heels, but he doesn't have a foot fetish or anything. :b

I recently got a pair of boots that have heels. I think they look sexy and make my legs look better. The heel isn't super high though...I don't go anywhere special, so wearing 5 inch heels to school or the store wouldn't really make sense lol.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> These ones also look fancy to me:


Would you consider something more like these?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I love high heels on women. They make them sexier. I also have a bit of a foot fetish.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Eveningbat, I like your style. The heels you posted are the best ones in the thread


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> Would you consider something more like these?


These all look gorgeous to me, but the heels are a little higher than my comfort height.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Dane said:


> Eveningbat, I like your style. The heels you posted are the best ones in the thread


Thank you so much.  I am glad someone has similar preferences.


----------

